# Birthday



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2007)

My son turns 18 on Sunday. He asked if he could have a few friends over Saturday night and would I cook some pulled pork for them. That's what makes this all worthwhile, your kids asking to cook for them and their friends. So I threw 2 shoulders on tonight and gonna do some ribs tomorrow. 
Grate temp. 225, dome 250. Meat holding steady at 140*



The one on the left is rubbed with Wolfe Bold and the one on the right is rubbed with my own mix. 

They have been on since 4:00. One was 8 1/2 and the other 8 pounds.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah, so you have your own rub huh??

Happy B day to your son Nick!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 9, 2007)

Nick's hawking rub now  

I'm sure your cook will turn out great. Have fun a the Birthday Party :!:


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday to your son. 
Saturday is also my Grandson who turns 18.
He has been living with us for 3 years, great kid, Grandma does a great job. Going out to have a Greek food and belly dancing.

Jim


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

We may have to have a sample of Nick's rub.   

I hope my kids will want me to cook for them.  What a complement.


----------



## john a (Feb 10, 2007)

Those guys should be about ready to come out by now, show us the meat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Those guys should be about ready to come out by now, show us the meat.



Just checked temps. One is 173* the other 180*. Gonna pull them out at 185 - 190.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

Nick P's ...Long Island Sound Rub.....has a nice ring to it...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick P's ...Long Island Sound Rub.....has a nice ring to it...



Won't be happening!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

It that trademarked....maybe Larry will offer to distrubute it for you


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Well one is ready, the other has a little longer to go. 








The one with the Wolfe Rub Bold is wrapped and resting. I had a little treat that got stuck to the grate. Larry, this is great on pork!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Nick glad you like it!!!  I had a couple customers use it on spares and loved it as well.  I guess I'll need to try it on a butt soon!!


----------



## john pen (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats great how food can bring a family together. My middle daughter got an apartment about a month ago and her and all her friends are always here seeing what we've cooked and looking for samples.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow,

Those look goooooooood.  That bark looks great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Well shoulders are wrapped and resting so time to add the ribs. I did a hot dump to make room for more ashes and stoked the fire back to life! 







All three racks are rubbed with my rub (no it's not ever gonna be for sale) I'll foil them in about 3 hours.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lookin' good Nick!

We never said anything about buying it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Lookin' good Nick!
> 
> We never said anything about buying it!



The best offense is a good defense!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks good Nick...how much are you charging for your rub....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks great Nick...happy B-day to the kids!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks good Nick...how much are you charging for your rub....



$50 a bottle. How many you want?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll trade you some salami casings and some hog clips and end clips that you won't use :P


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 10, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll wait for a holiday special....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'll trade you some salami casings and some *hog clips and end clips* that you won't use :P



I got paper clips I can trade....anyone??


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

WoW Nicks having a holiday special


----------



## john pen (Feb 10, 2007)

Is Nick really Fatz ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Is Nick really Fat ?



Hey, I'm on a diet!


----------



## john pen (Feb 10, 2007)

Ummmm...misquote me will ya..Well maby I hit a nerve there Mr. Fatz. You owe me some rub !!!! 

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... t=fatz+rub


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ummmm...misquote me will ya..Well maby I hit a nerve there Mr. Fatz. You owe me some rub !!!!
> 
> http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... t=fatz+rub



Damn, I've been had!


----------



## Unity (Feb 10, 2007)

WRB is real good on butts.   

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Well the ribs are now done, just need to be sauced and glazed after everybody gets here. I also made a little corn bread for them.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 10, 2007)

Nick, they look great!!  I loves me sum karn breads too!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks great Nick.  Ribs sound good right now.


----------



## Griff (Feb 10, 2007)

Good eats Nick.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice looking bones Nick


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Turned out good. The freakin ribs were the meatiest I've ever had. My wife made brownies & rice pudding for desert!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Looked real good Nick!
I haven't had rice pudding for years. Do you think the wife would part with the recipe?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 10, 2007)

Pass me a plate or two Nick Looks tasty indeed!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks awesome Nick. Nice B day present for sure!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2007)

now that's something you could serve at SOTB!  (with rice pudding too!)


----------



## wittdog (Feb 11, 2007)

Tastefully done Nick..everything looks great...nice job


----------

